# "normal" symptoms for 1st trimester with twins



## RockingMom2Be

Ok for those who havnt read my intro post, I am 10 wks and 1 day preggo with twins, I have had 4 miscarriages in my past n have never gone past 8 weeks and all I keep saying to my mom it feels different this time both physically and emotionally (meaning I have a feeling this is the real deal). I keep getting "cramps" for lack of a better word in my lower abs area, there not painfully in anyway more like a mussel spasm or almost like a heartbeat down there. My doctor knows this n this is why we did my 1st ultrasound already n found out it was twins but just wondering if anyone else has had these feelings, also I woke up on Friday when I was 9 wks 6 days with a full blown baby bump out of no where I look 5 months preggo, I seriously had to go out and buy maternity clothes on Fri, so all Im asking if some of you could share your 1st trimester symptoms 
much love
Meagz


----------



## Laura2919

I had very big bump very early on. I was in Maternity jeans at 8 weeks. I was very bloated. I didnt really look pregnant though just like I gained a few lbs lol.. Well at least thats how I felt. 
I had weird symptoms, no sore boobs, not a drop of morning sickness and I didnt feel very pregnant just fat lol. I felt popping and cramps very early on but I didnt know it was twins until I was 8 weeks.


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi there, and congrats on your pregnancy.

Twin pregnancy brings all kinds of new and strange symptoms hun. Having had 2 previous singleton pregnancies, I can hand on heart say, my twin experience was weird and pretty hard going ;) I had masses of downward pressure in my back passage from 8 to 22wks, had a proper 22wk-sized bump at 15wks. I also had constant cramps, tightenings and BH contractions from 12wks - very scary and felt constantly like I was going into labour. All very normal apprently for twins.

All that said, you may finds that once you hit 20wks, and babies move up and out of your pelvis that you sail thru with ease hun. One thing I can say is that you are gonna love being a twin mummy, there is nothing more unique or special - enjoy every minute xxxxx


----------



## xgem27x

Congratulations on your twins! Like the others have said, a twin pregnancy is completely different to a singular pregnancy! I had every sympton throughout my pregnancy with my twins, right through til labour! 

After having a miscarriage myself at 4 months pregnant, I was scared most of the way through, but you will recieve a lot more attention and be monitored a lot more (plus lots more scans ;) ) throughout a twin pregnancy, so you are well looked after! Hearing my twins heartbeats and seeing them at the scans, I started to realise after a while that things werent going to go wrong, and it was actually happening this time!

And now my little lads are here and its the best feeling in the world being a twin mummy! I wish you a happy and healthy pregnancy, and if you need any advice the twin mummys on here are great, they helped me through my pregnancy loads :) xxx


----------

